# weight lifting straps



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

hiya guys, quick one, anybody recommend a pair of straps or gloves. To be used for shrugs and dead lifts , i know some lads dont like to use gloves so maybe a good set of straps, ta all


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

These are fantastic and well worth the money. Very comfy, very easy to wrap around the bar, great grip and don't get in the way when you don't need to use them.

http://www.activebodysupplements.co...lebase&utm_content=CNP+Pro-Power+Grabs-Medium


----------



## jubileebug (Jan 25, 2008)

Got a great pair of straps from my protein a few years back


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I wouldn't suggest using them personally, your get a lot stronger without them in the long run.

If your sets on using them, hooks are a great way to go. I have got 1 tonne hooks and they are nearly indestructible.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Bod42 said:


> I wouldn't suggest using them personally, your get a lot stronger without them in the long run.
> 
> If your sets on using them, hooks are a great way to go. I have got 1 tonne hooks and they are nearly indestructible.


I wouldn't say that's exactly true.....I have taken the advice from the guy who runs our gym and he is a competing semi-pro body builder and he uses straps.

They might loose you some hand strength but sooooo minimal you would be hard pushed to notice.

Besides using grips/straps/hooks all enable you to concentrate more on your form that is vital for good growth.


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

i know some lads say dont use them or youll lose grip strength, i do have a strong grip but as im using my hands all day in work too (plumber) my joints in my hands do hurt from time to time and its made worse when doing shrugs, just wanted to use them to help with shrugs and maybe lat pull downs


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Straps etc are great for heavy lifting like dead lifts and shrugs as the OP says. I try and leave my straps off for most things.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

My grips gone up since using straps on D/lifts. Before using them I was lucky if I could hold on to 60kg D/lift, now I only use straps if I go over 100kg.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

For straps I use these...

http://www.workoutworld.co.uk/Products/Harbinger-Fitness/Padded-Lifting-Straps.aspx

Or if you prefer gloves I use these...

http://www.workoutworld.co.uk/Products/Harbinger-Fitness/Classic-WristWrap-Gloves.aspx


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

nick_mcuk said:


> I wouldn't say that's exactly true.....I have taken the advice from the guy who runs our gym and he is a competing semi-pro body builder and he uses straps.
> 
> They might loose you some hand strength but sooooo minimal you would be hard pushed to notice.
> 
> Besides using grips/straps/hooks all enable you to concentrate more on your form that is vital for good growth.


I'm talking about strength wise, bodybuilders normally use higher reps so the straps can help but there are a number of studies showing that using gloves doesn't build as much muscle. They concluded this was due to the signals being sent to the brain were weaker as the weight felt lighter in the hands.

And i find straps make a big difference to your grip strength if you use them long term.


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Bod42 said:


> I wouldn't suggest using them personally, your get a lot stronger without them in the long run./QUOTE]
> 
> This I would agree with, I use straps on days where I either have no strength or am really tired, they can be of use when needed but I would not relay on them.:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

I've used straps for many years now, as I find that the weight I use on particular exercises is far greater than my grip can handle, which in turn means I would be losing out on the strength/size of larger muscle groups, if they were not used. The principle behind using strap isn't to decrease the strength of your grip, but to allow you to lift/pull more for the muscle you are working.

If you're concerned about losing grip strength, then just do grip/wrist exercises.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alex L said:


> My grips gone up since using straps on D/lifts. Before using them I was lucky if I could hold on to 60kg D/lift, now I only use straps if I go over 100kg.


Of course your grip has gone up, you're cheating :thumb:

My deadlift has gone from 90kgX5 reps (October 2011) to 185KgX5 reps (just a few weeks ago) I'm 44 years old & make no excuses for myself, I will be deadlifting 200kg this year. No straps, just a belt for safety & a desire to succeed, you lift with straps & you've not lifted at all IMO & if you are genuinely struggling with sub 100kg weights I would address your biggest hurdle, mental strength & attitude, it's not about ego :thumb:

*This is a general statement not pointed at the OP, but the majority who post on here seem to have a fleeting half-hearted desire to lift weights & be manly as long as it's not too hard *

If you want a challenge then beat it yourself, why post I want to lift this or that then asking how to make it easy, what is it with so called men today, lol no wonder sperm counts are so low 

I want to climb Everest, please fly me to the top, it's easier that way, or better still how about paying someone else to do it for you....easy!!! 

*Alex L, have you tried the mixed grip, my grip started to fail at 140kg with the overhand grip, the mixed grip has made a HUGE difference for me!! :thumb:*


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> *Alex L, have you tried the mixed grip, my grip started to fail at 140kg with the overhand grip, the mixed grip has made a HUGE difference for me!! :thumb:*


That is with mixed

tbh I don't eat enough/ quite as clean as should to go much heavier, my best D/lift was 160 for 6, but I was in beast mode that day and smashed alot of PBs and have never got that close again currently stuck 140 and can just about move 145.

My mental focus hasn't been what it was due to the stresses of my upcoming wedding and talking myself out of alot. aswell as really training to perfect my technique as afterall that is the most important thing (dropped my squats from 110/120 to 60 just to try and sort out issues there).

I'm soon to go back to 5x5 so my lifts will soon go up.

I'm also a miserable git and get very annoyed by some of my fellow gym goers who like to walk an inch behind you when you do stuff, despite getting told to do one lol.

In the grand scheme of things though I'm only 35 so have a fair few more years to go for a 3 plate squat or 4 plate deadlift.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alex L said:


> That is with mixed
> 
> tbh I don't eat enough/ quite as clean as should to go much heavier, my best D/lift was 160 for 6, but I was in beast mode that day and smashed alot of PBs and have never got that close again currently stuck 140 and can just about move 145.
> 
> ...


Well done for your honesty mate, I think you have answered all your own questions, the best way IMHO :thumb:

If your going to lift 160Kg or more I would move on to a program with less work sets :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> Well done for your honesty mate, I think you have answered all your own questions, the best way IMHO :thumb:
> 
> If your going to lift 160Kg or more I would move on to a program with less work sets :thumb:


Got soome good gains on 5x5, but keep seeing 5,3,1 and just can't see myself if it's worth it as only 8 reps to me doesn't seem like alot of work and would hardly break a sweat.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Got soome good gains on 5x5, but keep seeing 5,3,1 and just can't see myself if it's worth it as only 8 reps to me doesn't seem like alot of work and would hardly break a sweat.


I just started the 5/3/1, well worth looking into, followed by the Boring But Big assistance routine it will do the job mate :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> I just started the 5/3/1, well worth looking into, followed by the Boring But Big assistance routine it will do the job mate :thumb:


Any links? :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Any links? :thumb:


What do you need mate?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

ITHAQVA said:


> What do you need mate?


Info on the routines, what to start with, how to build it up etc.

I remember once on my internet travels I found a site for strength training where you put in you 1RM for each lift and it plotted what to start with and what range to increase by.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Info on the routines, what to start with, how to build it up etc.
> 
> I remember once on my internet travels I found a site for strength training where you put in you 1RM for each lift and it plotted what to start with and what range to increase by.


PM your email & ill send you the 5/3/1 pdf (1 rep formula is in this book as well) :thumb:

Good sites:

http://www.jimwendler.com/

http://articles.elitefts.com/

DW's own powerlifting thread: http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=238868

:thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> Of course your grip has gone up, you're cheating :thumb:
> 
> *My deadlift has gone from 90kgX5 reps (October 2011) to 185KgX5 reps (just a few weeks ago) I'm 44 years old & make no excuses for myself, I will be deadlifting 200kg this year. No straps*, just a belt for safety & a desire to succeed, you lift with straps & you've not lifted at all IMO & if you are genuinely struggling with sub 100kg weights I would address your biggest hurdle, mental strength & attitude, it's not about ego :thumb:
> 
> ...


^ <tut> What a shame - just imagine how much more you could be lifting if you'd have used straps!  :thumb:

At the end of the day, it's very dependable as to whether you train as a bodybuilder, or as a weightlifter, ie. bodybuilders will be more interested on getting results from the area of the body they are training, and not grip strength. So straps would work well as you'll be able to focus more on training the area of the body in question, such as back. If the bodybuilder wants to get better forearm development, then they will simply include forearm exercises into their workouts, imo.

They use straps on Worlds Strongest Man, so I dare you to tell it to them


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice one thanks, PM sent



ITHAQVA said:


> PM your email & ill send you the 5/3/1 pdf (1 rep formula is in this book as well) :thumb:
> 
> Good sites:
> 
> ...


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> ^ <tut> What a shame - just imagine how much more you could be lifting if you'd have used straps!  :thumb:
> 
> *I would be cheating myself, so i would rather lift less without them :thumb:  *
> 
> ...


*Using straps is lame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumb:


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Alex L said:


> Nice one thanks, PM sent


On its way to you mate :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> *Using straps is lame!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* :thumb:


.......<runs off to get mate>....."Marius, Marius....come talk to this guy on DW - he's calling you lame....










He ain't happy!


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> .......<runs off to get mate>....."Marius, Marius....come talk to this guy on DW - he's calling you lame....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, like I said at the start I know some guys prefer not to use straps, and I know using them can affect grip strength in the long run, but as the joints in my hands hurt like hell at times with my job I don't want to make them worse in the gym. Since posting this I got a cheap pair of straps to to try and have used them a couple of times for shrugs, as this is where I felt I could use more weight only fr my grip giving out. Haven't used them for dead lifts yet Though.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

rob warrington said:


> Hahaha, like I said at the start I know some guys prefer not to use straps, and I know using them can affect grip strength in the long run, but as the joints in my hands hurt like hell at times with my job I don't want to make them worse in the gym. Since posting this I got a cheap pair of straps to to try and have used them a couple of times for shrugs, as this is where I felt I could use more weight only fr my grip giving out. Haven't used them for dead lifts yet Though.


At the end of the day, it's just an individual thing, I believe.

If it affects grip strength, then just do grip exercises to compensate, is my opinion.

If it helps you to lift more weight, and build more muscle in the areas you are training, then that's surely a great things for body-builders.

If it reduces grip strength intensely, then that's not a great thing for power-lifters/weight-lifters.

So, it's just dependable as to what you train for at the end of the day.

I find they also come in handy when some smaller person is using the equipment/weights that I want to use, as I can whip 'em with 'em!!


----------



## rob warrington (Jan 4, 2012)

Kriminal said:


> At the end of the day, it's just an individual thing, I believe.
> 
> If it affects grip strength, then just do grip exercises to compensate, is my opinion.
> 
> ...


hahaha nice . Yeah defo agree and I won't be using them all the time but they have allowed me to go far heavier on shrugs so I'll defo keep using them for that


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Kriminal said:


> .......<runs off to get mate>....."Marius, Marius....come talk to this guy on DW - he's calling you lame....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One kick in the happy sacks & he would drop like any other man :thumb::devil:

Straps are for the lame, im far too hardcore to wear them , if your joints cant handle it you shouldnt be lifitng it


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> One kick in the happy sacks & he would drop like any other man :thumb::devil:
> 
> Straps are for the lame, im far too hardcore to wear them , if your joints cant handle it you shouldnt be lifitng it


:lol: :lol: :lol: .....I like the 'happy sacks' thing - ain't heard that before :thumb:

Admit it though - you're just afraid the straps will hurt when they get tight....lol


----------



## Fin2982 (Feb 20, 2009)

Ive been using a set of Gasp lifting straps that i picked up at the bodypower expo last year, feel comfortable on the wrists, lock in tight with minimum fuss and are built to last.

http://www.musclecharge.com/store/clothing-gym-accessories/gasp-hardcore-wrist-straps.html

can be picked up cheaper than that but its just to give you an idea.

I dont wrap on all exercises, just when hitting heavy deadlifts for rep's, shrugs and heavy rows i prefer to allow my grip develop but sometimes there is just the need for safety


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Bodybuilding Warehouse Canvas Lifting Straps
£3.99, I'd think you would have to pay postage, but if you order with something else the delivery is free, I got a pair and am happy with them.


----------

